
The electric cars are here, now how about selling them - evo_9
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/mobility/2019/09/11/electric-cars-now-selling/40113157/
======
aurizon
Since they will soon evolve into cars that last a million miles and more and
have far reducededwearing rates. A 20-40 life car is feasible. In the 1950's
fashion and style superimposed on cars rusting out, mufflers rusting out,
transmission wearing out tires good for 15,000 miles, engines good for 50,000
miles, brakes good for 10,000. Over time these have changed incrementally.
With the electric cars we have what is called a "Sea Change"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_change_(idiom)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_change_\(idiom\)))

This wave is sweeping over the internal combustion based car industry. With
zero mufflers, tires good for 250,000 miles, regenerative brakes good for
500,000 miles (this will vary a lot - aggessive drivers wear brakes/tires
faster - my long times are for careful prudent drivers - which a robot AI may
well be). Electric motors can last 10 million miles, cheap bearing good for
only 1 million cost only $10 less. So are now seeing buyer holdback on gas
based cars as buyers read the huge gas savings gained via electicity - fleets,
taxis, police, rentals etc are all in rethink mode. There will be a 20 year
change over to fully electric during which 85% of all assembly jobs go away.
Robots crash less, scrape less, so 75% of body shops will be gone. People will
change style, so cars will come to be styles hung on a permanent body, like
the model changing dresses, car bodies will be made into segmented changeable
panels. This might lead to fast changes with the seasons? Some staid people
will use one for 30+ years - who cares. In any event this coming
depression(IF?) will be the start of this as people hold off on the new car
for a year, then two and then electric. What will poor robin do then?

